# Help on mountain bike shoes



## travisvt (Apr 21, 2016)

I am new to mountain biking, and really enjoying it. I’ve dirt biked my whole life but the abundance of mountain bike trails in Vt and lack of dirtbike trails has drawn me in! 

So I have platform pedals and am in search of a good mountain bike shoe. Thought it would be easy but I was overwhelmed by the options. I was looking at the FiveTen Freeride but then I realized they were more of a winter weather shoe based of their website. I like the plain simple look. Also I do like the options with the higher tops for added protection (maybe because I’m used to motocross boots) either way I am not set on any shoe, or low or mid tops. 

Just looking for some advice on a reasonably priced set of shoes that will last, grip and protect my feet. Price range I would like is around the 150$ or under, but willing to go a bit higher as well.

Thanks


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

You can't go wrong with the FiveTen Freeride. They're easily on of the best flat pedal shoes around. Your feet will stick to the pedals like glue (provided you got a decent pedal). 

They also have a very hard sole that offers great protection, and provides efficient energy transfer to the pedals. I hit a stump with my foot pretty hard, and shrugged it off. If I was wearing a soft sole shoe, I would have probably jammed my toes.

They are not just winter shoes. People wear them all summer. I've been wearing mine all summer, and heat is not an issue. You won't even think about your feet.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I would not spend 150-----under a 100 should be easy---the regular freerider I use in the summer here and is very common-----not the upper end models----they are $100 at rei and go thru activejunky and probably save 5% on that---these are easy to find on sale so look around


----------



## travisvt (Apr 21, 2016)

GKelley said:


> You can't go wrong with the FiveTen Freeride. They're easily on of the best flat pedal shoes around. Your feet will stick to the pedals like glue (provided you got a decent pedal).


Ok thanks. You just use the regular freeride? There are so many models of them.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

travisvt said:


> Ok thanks. You just use the regular freeride? There are so many models of them.











These are what I have. It's just the basic model I believe. $100 on the Adidas site. I like to wear ankle socks too. So that also helps keep me cool.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I ride singletrack mostly, and long rides/gravel roads...no downhill or racing...

in the summer, and when it is dry, I find myself just using my BMX shoes, which are my Adiddas Seely's. I know I am in the minority, but I am sooo used to the feel of them on BMX that is is natural on MTB. I don't like to have stiff soled shoes if I can avoid it. If I am bush wacking, or it is going to be wet, I have a pair of Salomon trail runner/hiking shoes that I use. They are stiffer, but also more protective and water proof

Haven't tried any 510's ...would not be against it, but can't break away from my Adiddas


----------



## travisvt (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help I ordered a pair of the free riders


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I use the Freerider Pros. Just finished 10 days riding Whistler area on them, XC/"All mountain" riding. Did the Lord Of The Squirrels ride, which was 16 hard miles, 3500 feet of climbing and descending, 7 hours! They are freakishly light, lighter than my carbon SPD shoes! They aren't the most comfortable to street walk around town, but are great riding. Stiff sole. Minimal uppers keep them cool, almost too cool on the couple wet rainy days we had. Sole isn't the greatest for hike-a-bike if the terrain is loose and/or muddy, but that would go for any skate style sole that doesn't have deep lugs.


----------



## stykthyn (Dec 6, 2017)

Do they run wide? I am leery of ordering shoes online. I have a wide toe and narrow heel.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

stykthyn said:


> Do they run wide? I am leery of ordering shoes online. I have a wide toe and narrow heel.


Adidas has a great return policy, comparable to Amazon's. Just return them free of charge is they don't fit.


----------



## travisvt (Apr 21, 2016)

Just some feedback... I have been riding in the new pair of Freeriders and love them.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been wearing both 5-10 Freerides or Vans Atwood skate shoe. The Vans are lighter. See if you have some screws on your pedals used as pins to hold your shoe to the pedal. They are usually an M3 metric screw. There might be washers shimming them. You can adjust the height of the pin with the washers.

If you have a wide foot order 1/2 size larger. Both Vans & 5-10's are true to size for my foot.


----------



## sailorjerry13 (Jan 20, 2019)

Try the Afton Keegan shoes. I just bought a pair and they are way better than my 5.10's. I've had the spitfire and freeriders.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sailorjerry13 said:


> Try the Afton Keegan shoes. I just bought a pair and they are way better than my 5.10's. I've had the spitfire and freeriders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look comfy? Do they fit/feel like Vans Pro series?


----------



## sailorjerry13 (Jan 20, 2019)

sXeXBMXer said:


> those look comfy? Do they fit/feel like Vans Pro series?


 compared to my vans Trujillo, Aftons are a little more snug but just as comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sailorjerry13 said:


> compared to my vans Trujillo, Aftons are a little more snug but just as comfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool. I might be ordering a pair to try for summer


----------



## Heidenh (Feb 7, 2019)

Whatever you do, DON'T get the GIRO Rumbles for flats. I got them as a gift, and thought I'd give them a shot. No, they're made for clipless. So the bottom tore to shreds from the flat pedals. 10 rides 10-15 miles each an they were done.


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

I used to use five tens, but I’ve never liked laces. I’m too impatient I guess. And they’re always flopping around and can get caught in the drivetrain. I use Shimano GR-9. Not quite as sticky as Five Tens, but have a speedlace/Velcro closure, which I love. As far as looks go, then look like bike shoes, not skate shoes like the five tens. This doesn't bother me, in fact I prefer this. Plus I'm usually going too fast for anyone to notice my shoes


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

Look at Ride Concepts

https://rideconcepts.com


----------

